# Different types of Alder



## harrops26 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ive been considering using Tag Alder for somking to provided a lighter flavor compared to the Sugar Maple i normally use. As a forester i know there are several species of alder in the US; red, black and tag all belonging to the birch family. Tag alder is the only species growing naturally in NY and it only grows in swamps. Can i use this for smoking?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 5, 2012)

Tag alder can be either speckled alder or hazel alder, both of which are found in NY and in ME. I have a friend who recommends using it green and not seasoned, he says seasoned alder stinks. He probably knows what he is talking about, he's been cooking with wood for over 20 years.


----------



## harrops26 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll have to give it a try. Speckled alder grows like a weed around here. Thanks for the advice


----------

